
Neural Artistic Captions - tim_sw
http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~rkiros/adv_L.html
======
zamalek
Editorialized:

> I've never had a chance to escape

> No matter what happens to me, I am sure of it, and I am still here.

> Ahead of course, I did not see a sign that he was going to stop me from
> passing over the city. I avoided eye contact with the local police station,
> and once again I scanned the rooftops for signs of stopping. No matter how
> much damage I've done [snip] the main gate is still wide open. The signs
> grew louder and louder with each passing word.

It's either been exposed to lots of adventure stories involving great escapes
and existential issues or that's just outright creepy.

~~~
BasDirks
Kafka-esque

------
Houshalter
This is extremely cool. An algorithm that writes stories about a photo. It
understands (some) English. Not enough to be completely sensible, but way more
than markov chain generated stuff. And the output is definitely related to the
photos.

I wish there was some more details about this. All I could find was this
tweet:
[https://twitter.com/rsalakhu/status/650860432341778432](https://twitter.com/rsalakhu/status/650860432341778432)

>Many existing models generate boring captions. These captions are biased by
the style of adventure books

~~~
dbbolton
I went up to the parent dir of the URL and found this link:
[http://kelvinxu.github.io/projects/capgen.html](http://kelvinxu.github.io/projects/capgen.html)

------
blurter
Even though it doesn't make much sense, I enjoyed the unintentional pun in the
story of the bathroom picture. "The toilet flush with the toilet s surface
caused him to sink deeper into the murky water."

------
paulus99
Yes enjoyable, would love to know the training data. It seems the phase 'he
did not know what to say' occurs quite a bit in the training data. Maybe more
interesting if they pruned the comments down to the most succinct sentence or
two

------
bonsai
Can you please add some additional information for the URL you have provided?

~~~
waterlesscloud
Looks like it's the home page of Ryan Kiros at the University of Toronto.
Here's a paper with his name on it with some related work, though I suspect
this particular output is from a later project.

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1502.03044](http://arxiv.org/abs/1502.03044)

------
eponeponepon
I'm very curious about the apparent association between elephants and caves.
As another poster said, the training data would doubtless illuminate...

------
CDokolas
Very... entertaining! :)

